# Want to hunt upland game on CWMUs???



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I have an Idea for hunting Upland game on some great properties in Utah. I know that some of you already have good public ground hunting and can get your limits every time you go, so you may not be interested.
There’s tons of private land in Northern Utah that has been entered into the CWMU program. These programs provide excellent Big game hunting opportunities for both private parties and the general Public. The private parties pay a fee while the public has to put in for drawing. Many people never have the opportunity to see what these areas offer. Many of these areas are amazing just to look at, to see the quality and number of animals on the land is a privilege.

These areas are mostly managed for Big Game. Some of the other game get easily over looked. Many of these lands have huge numbers of upland game birds that have very likely never seen any (or very little) hunting pressure. I have visited a few of these CWMUs and seen hundreds of game birds and have always wanted to hunt them. 
I recently talked with Clint Brunson of the DWR, he is the WIA coordinator and we discussed a few ideas that could give public hunters access to some of these areas to hunt upland game. A few problems we ran into were:
1. CWMU operators and big game hunters probably would be opposed to having bird hunters shooting shotguns while they are trying to hunt big game.
2. CWMU owners would want additional incentive for this program ( $ )
3. There would have to be some control on how many hunters were in the area and where they would be allowed to go.
4. I’m sure you can think of a few others

So with what we have gathered so far, here is an idea that still needs some work. Please give an input or other ideas you may have.

The upland game guide book would include some special draw areas for upland game. It would be laid out kind of like other drawings that the DWR offers. There would be a list of areas (CWMUs) that you could put in for and the charge would be $10. You would pay $10 for your application fee and that would also cover the permit fee. If you drew a permit you would be able to hunt that area. The hunt would have to be later in the year so none of the big game hunters are disturbed. So for example you might be able to hunt from Oct 20-Nov10 and as long as you have the tag you can hunt upland game on the unit during the prescribed dates. You may have to check in each time you go or call the operator or something so he knows you’re up there. This would be a fun hunt as you could observe some trophy class animals on the property and also take some birds in an area that get no pressure at all.

So my question is:

How many of you would put in for a draw of some kind like this?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not really sure of the benefit to the land owner here. I am guessing that by upland game, you are mostly talking about pheasants and perhaps some grouse? I'm not sure there is so much demand to warrant this kind of a deal. I've heard some others suggest the same thing for fishing access. I think that those willing to pay for upland opportunity - especially pheasants - can find that in the many "pay to play" operations scattered around. 

I've hunted quite a few walk in access programs in Montana, South Dakota and Nebraska - and it sounds like that is what you are after - but the difference being you only get the walk in access if you draw. I'm just not sure that there would be enough financial gain for the land owner to make it worth while. 

To your question - I love to upland hunt - it is my absolute favorite. But I would not put in for this kind of drawing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would and I think most of that land does not have Ringnecks- at least the land in Cache Valley where I see it-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So if not pheasants, then what? Grouse can be found on public lands. Same with chuckurs and bunnies.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

+1. Anything to open up more land private or public. 
I just wish the govt would figure out a way to give us access to public lands that are land-locked by private entrances. If you have a small chunck of frontage property and public land backs that frontage, you have the entire mountain to yourself! :evil:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Seems they could just use the existing WIA program.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Seems they could just use the existing WIA program.


So if that is the case, then a draw would take land that is available to everyone through the WIA, but make it available only to those who draw? Seems like that would reduce opportunity.

I think what he was talking about though is making many of the CWMUs part of the WIA program. Is that right?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I think what he was talking about though is making many of the CWMUs part of the WIA program. Is that right?


I agree with this. Why have a draw when many of the issues are already solved for landowner and hunter with the WIA program?


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

The WIA program would be ideal, the operators could still control the hunt dates so as not to affect the big game hunts. That would be the direction I would push your idea. The rules, incentives, and other concerns have already been addressed, and seem to be working rather well for those landowners in the program now.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I would love to be able to do this. I think it could include geese along with pheasants and grouse. Maybe rabbits coyotes etc as well.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I like your thoughts but I think if you expand the Walk In Access programs to the CMWU's that have game birds, you would provide the same opportunity and it would be a better solution.

I don't think there is anything that restricts a landowner from double dipping into both the WIA and CMWU programs is there?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Heck yes I'd be in! Just get the landowners to agree to it first. I think that will be the hardest part.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

It would be awesome, I would try it, I have hunted on one of the cwmus in box elder county and there was chuckars and huns every where.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Combining the CWMU with the WIA program will not work. CWMU operators are not going to just let the public waltz in whenever they want.
What I am talking about has nothing to do with the WIA program. It would be a tag that you would be able to draw. That way the operators would know exactly who has the tag and they could check you. There could only be limited access so a draw would be the best bet. Many of the CWMUs out west are full of Chukars, Huns, Pheasants, Sharpies, and Sage grouse. There is also some amazing grouse hunting on the CWMUs in the higher altitude CWMUs. 
If you just made them a WIA, the hunting would go down hill fast. I have seen chukar populations decimated on some of the WIAs out west from all the pressure they get.


----------

